
Why a Dumb Phone Is a Smart Move - mmayberry
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj41dCcy_DVAhXlzFQKHYnWDBEQFggrMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcontent%2Fb6e54ea4-86c4-11e7-8bb1-5ba57d47eff7&usg=AFQjCNFamwWdRhfdmm9eqRg3fzjKuAxClA
======
grzm
As the guidelines request, please submit the original source url, which in
this case is the Financial Times article:

[https://www.ft.com/content/b6e54ea4-86c4-11e7-8bb1-5ba57d47e...](https://www.ft.com/content/b6e54ea4-86c4-11e7-8bb1-5ba57d47eff7)

------
downrightmike
Pay walled

